# How long after a completed trip does pax have to rate you?



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Do pax have days? weeks ? Or Months to go back and rate you.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I've had people tip me days later..... I would assume they also rated me at that time as well.....


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

For Uber, from what I heard, they have up to 24 hours to rate you after the trip was completed. If their rating makes your rate go up or down, that doesn't show until about 6 hours after they've rated you. If I'm wrong someone is welcome to correct me.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Latekick said:


> Do pax have days? weeks ? Or Months to go back and rate you.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> View attachment 371498


Oh man this sucks. Yea I checked my Uber Passenger account and I can definitely change ratings for rides that were years ago. I just reported a passenger for inappropriate behavior under intoxication after I knew for a fact he gave me a 5 star rating and a $5 tip. I was under the impression that he can't rate me again once he finds out he was reported because I read somewhere that Uber pax rate can't again once already rated. I guess that information was wrong or out of date.

Hopefully that pax has too much of a life or too dumb to even notice he can change his rating.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I would guess same amount they can tip. I had a tip notice Sunday for a trip done the Tuesday before........


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Clarity said:


> For Uber, from what I heard, they have up to 24 hours to rate you after the trip was completed. If their rating makes your rate go up or down, that doesn't show until about 6 hours after they've rated you. If I'm wrong someone is welcome to correct me.


Longer than that. I have rides I took in 2017 that O can, if I wanted to, go back and re-rate or add to the tip. I don't think it would let me lower the tip, though.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Longer than that. I have rides I took in 2017 that O can, if I wanted to, go back and re-rate or add to the tip. I don't think it would let me lower the tip, though.


Yeah I realized that after I posted that. I guess you didn't see my other post. Yeah that sucks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Why does this not surprise me? Last time Uber actually notified the drivers about the rating policy was when they told us passengers can't see what they were rated until they either rate you or the time limit expires which is when they order their next Uber. Both sides are unable to change a rating once a rating is given.

Has anyone actually successfully changed previous rides rating? I'm talking you as a passenger. Have you as a passenger actually walkthrough and successfully changed the reading or does it just look like you're able to do so?
I'm just curious because we have an option to change the passengers rating as well but once we go to do it, it won't let us


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Latekick said:


> Do pax have days? weeks ? Or Months to go back and rate you.


Until the End of Time . . . . .


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Why does this not surprise me? Last time Uber actually notified the drivers about the rating policy was when they told us passengers can't see what they were rated until they either rate you or the time limit expires which is when they order their next Uber. Both sides are unable to change a rating once a rating is given.
> 
> Has anyone actually successfully changed previous rides rating? I'm talking you as a passenger. Have you as a passenger actually walkthrough and successfully changed the reading or does it just look like you're able to do so?
> I'm just curious because we have an option to change the passengers rating as well but once we go to do it, it won't let us


I have changed the ratings of a driver. Yes. No problem. Easy.

As a driver I don't have an option.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Latekick said:


> Do pax have days? weeks ? Or Months to go back and rate you.


Rating is optional for pax and the answer to your question...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm just curious because we have an option to change the passengers rating as well but once we go to do it, it won't let us


No way! Can you show me a screenshot? As far as I know, Lyft lets drivers change pax ratings and not Uber. I'm pretty sure it says somewhere on Uber that once we rate pax we can't change it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Don't even get me started on this. Its complete garbage. I rate 99% of my pax 5 stars. In my mind part of rating someone 5 stars is that you're a civilized human being that will do the same for me. Id love to be able to change someones rating in retaliation for revealing themselves to be a knuckle dragging savage.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Clarity said:


> For Uber, from what I heard, they have up to 24 hours to rate you after the trip was completed. If their rating makes your rate go up or down, that doesn't show until about 6 hours after they've rated you. If I'm wrong someone is welcome to correct me.


They have longer then 24hrs. I've had ratings come in 3-4 days later. Lyft is 24hr or it's automatically defaulted to 5 stars.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

No


Daisey77 said:


> Why does this not surprise me? Last time Uber actually notified the drivers about the rating policy was when they told us passengers can't see what they were rated until they either rate you or the time limit expires which is when they order their next Uber. Both sides are unable to change a rating once a rating is given.
> 
> Has anyone actually successfully changed previous rides rating? I'm talking you as a passenger. Have you as a passenger actually walkthrough and successfully changed the reading or does it just look like you're able to do so?
> I'm just curious because we have an option to change the passengers rating as well but once we go to do it, it won't let us


Uber paz can change drivers rating even years later.


----------

